
Ask HN: What do you dream about? - SirLJ
Personally, I dream (literary and figuratively) that I can fly...
======
jxub
Lucid dreaming is really interesting practice if you're into these things.
Also, I think Jung had this explanations for things we see in sleep. Sleep is
a training for our brain to handle different situations and a bridge with the
unconscious. Symbols we dream of may be metaphors that have meaning just for
us after detailed self-introspection.

------
kruhft
Building a new type of computer.

